
Terraform 0.9 Released - nikolay
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/terraform-0-9/
======
nikolay
Terraform 0.9 adds major new functionality to Terraform. Highlights include:

\- Destroy Provisioners

\- State Locking

\- Interruptable Provisioners

\- State Environments

\- Remote State Revamp

\- Provider Changes

